# UFC on FOX 4 hot chick posing



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

Surely I was not the only guy who noticed this, but it was coming back from commercial and scanning through the crowd and this girl timed it perfectly; she bounced up on her toes causing here boobs to wobble and posed w/ a big smile on her face. She had dark hair, perfect boobs and OMFG she was hot. I cant remember which fight it was exactly but I had it on dvr and I rewound it like 3-4 times and watched again. That would be a perfect video sig/avatar for somebody.....


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Is this undoubtedly who you meant? They put this up on that cage potato site that Arianny is such a big fan of and they say where they got it from:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

... fap time.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The legion approves of those bad boys.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Now that's a figure! Holy shit..


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

God DAMN! That is one hot freaking woman!


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

She needs a job as a ring girl for sure! Get on it Dana!


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

That is kind of hypnotic ain't it.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Wow...take a look at those warlocks.


----------



## WarCraved (Jul 9, 2012)

They should hire the bald guy sitting down instead.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Term said:


> That is kind of hypnotic ain't it.


I spent 5 minutes watching it, waiting for her to take her shit off


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

When I close my eyes I can still see her titties bouncing.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Term said:


> That is kind of hypnotic ain't it.


...


what?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

It's amazing.. the girl next to her is at least a 7 if she was by herself. Standing next to that beauty she looks like a 2.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Damn gif doesnt work on my phone damn shes hot tho

Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## ratm (Mar 10, 2012)

Screen shot maybe for the rest of us?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Best wait til' you reach a computer, it's hard to put it into one picture.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow she is even hotter than she was yesterday.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, what a little hottie. Put her in some UFC gear and see how she does


----------



## ratm (Mar 10, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Best wait til' you reach a computer, it's hard to put it into one picture.


got it. hot.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

holy crap.....this is the kind of body we need on our rings girls!!!!!!


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

dudeabides said:


> Is this undoubtedly who you meant? They put this up on that cage potato site that Arianny is such a big fan of and they say where they got it from:


Oh yeah, that is that hot juicy angel I remember seeing. Dana always seems to listen to the fans, we should start a petition to get her her as a ring girl.....


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh my...

+1 for new ring girl. And ESPN cover girl...and playboy...*ahem*


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Oh my...
> 
> +1 for new ring girl. And ESPN cover girl...and playboy...*ahem*


No more playboy pictures for hot girls. They always ruin them. I'll be waiting for ex boyfriend to post all the naughty pictures she sent him. Those are probably much better.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Oh my...
> 
> +1 for new ring girl. And ESPN cover girl...and playboy...*ahem*


Yeah, do porn instead. :thumb02:


PheelGoodInc said:


> No more playboy pictures for hot girls. They always ruin them. I'll be waiting for ex boyfriend to post all the naughty pictures she sent him. Those are probably much better.


+1.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> No more playboy pictures for hot girls. They always ruin them. I'll be waiting for ex boyfriend to post all the naughty pictures she sent him. Those are probably much better.


You sir...know exactly what the hell life is about.


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't see anything, can someone post it please?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Adam365 said:


> I don't see anything, can someone post it please?


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

Rauno said:


>


I don't see anything but a line


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> It's amazing.. the girl next to her is at least a 7 if she was by herself. Standing next to that beauty she looks like a 2.


I didn't even know there was a girl next to her until you said something...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> You sir...know exactly what the hell life is about.


Thank you for my new sig! :thumb02:


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

Adam365 said:


> I don't see anything but a line


ok i see it now just sent the link to my phone weird it wouldn't work at my work.

anyways yes very nice, i would definitely stick it in her.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> No more playboy pictures for hot girls. They always ruin them. I'll be waiting for ex boyfriend to post all the naughty pictures she sent him. Those are probably much better.


Oh don't get me wrong I'd MUCH rather those. Playboy is awful. But the Playboy is a more likely scenario (in this very unlikely one) so I didn't wanna be too greedy


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Dana give this young lady a job! :thumbsup:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Apparently she knows Joe Lauzon.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Apparently she knows Joe Lauzon.


Hmmhm..Can't wait to see Lauzon back in the octagon.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Honey get your baps out.... :thumb02:

She's working some serious deals and I'm buying all day long.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Hot - I must say... But why'd they stop the GIF mid-bounce?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Ya i wondered that too. I would have liked a full bounce

Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

dudeabides said:


> Is this undoubtedly who you meant? They put this up on that cage potato site that Arianny is such a big fan of and they say where they got it from:


bump.....

Due to all the evil in the world I felt it appropriate for us all to relive this moment.....

Actually due to some sucky fights I seen 2night.....

better yet, how about we relive it because bouncing boobs never get old.....:wink01:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Amen. Too bad i can't get a .gif on my shirt.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Best thread necromancy ever.


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

A guy on another thread posted and identified this girl as being her:

https://www.facebook.com/cailin.mendes

I don't know how he found this girl but she does look really similar, obviously the body but also the hair is very similar.

The girl may also be here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zJLMA7lvgY#t=950


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

She got titty pics out there?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Someone positively identified the chick waaaay back when this was first posted. Can't remember who she was though.


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Someone positively identified the chick waaaay back when this was first posted. Can't remember who she was though.


2 posts up bro


Also omg:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmLIe3kQ0Z8


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

smood said:


> 2 posts up bro


I saw your post. Just not sure that was who I saw identified, but it was a couple of years ago that I'm trying to recall here. Could be her.


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

You talking about this?

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/thread/2041524/Chick-in-white-joe-lauzon-blog/?&page=4


----------

